# Shoes for skinny jeans/pants??



## togal (Oct 13, 2006)

I just bought 2 pairs of skinny jean-style pants and I have no idea what type of shoes to wear with them. I know the obvious is tucking them into knee high boots but I'm not comfortable with that look.

For going out I could wear my stacked heels (4") but I have no idea what to wear them with for work.


----------



## Nox (Oct 13, 2006)

Try a sleek and dainty shoe (something that doesn't add any bulk to your foot, maybe something a little elevated). I've seen women wear them with heeled Mary Janes, Laboutin shoes, and open toed pumps.

I am sure the other ladies would have many more ideas!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 13, 2006)

Stiletto pumps. It is stylish and you can never go wrong with it. For something less heel-y you can try a ballet styled shoe with a small heel on it.


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 13, 2006)

Ballet flats


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 13, 2006)

I always wear stiletto pumps with mine. they look hot


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

Try a pointed/slightly pointed heel with about a 1" heel.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2006)

wedges! i love wedges with skinny jeans. you could also wear flats.


----------



## piyooster (Oct 13, 2006)

flats!!...


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 13, 2006)

I like some of the suggestions the girls have brought up already - pointy toed pumps, stilettos, sleek mary janes, and wedges. I'd add strappy heels, peep-toes, and ankle boots.


----------



## togal (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your wonderful ideas.



I think I have these shoe styles in my closet and going to try them out now.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 13, 2006)

I've always seen them with stilettos... Sometimes with the slouchy boots.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 13, 2006)

I cant stand flats! Eventhough that is what they are wearing with those skinny jeans. I also see them wearing the heels. I would go for the heels.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 13, 2006)

stiletto pumps!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 13, 2006)

stilettos boots or shoes


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2006)

i would say any kind of stilettos would look good


----------



## miss_belle (Oct 15, 2006)

what do you guys think of converse and similar styles with skinny jeans, i have little feet by the way! but my feet are getting cold in my little flat pumps and I have a very casual look....


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 15, 2006)

i wear em with flipflops, but they looks good almost with anything to me,


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2006)

i'd say something high like boots, stiletto or less heely, and yes, as Valina said, ballet flats.

i'm not an example for shoes, i can't wear stilettos (they're usually too narrowed for me or don't last long) so i wear my pair of doc martens or a pair of converse, anything solid and comfortable so i can run and don't miss my bus.


----------



## Nox (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *miss_belle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what do you guys think of converse and similar styles with skinny jeans, i have little feet by the way! but my feet are getting cold in my little flat pumps and I have a very casual look.... The right Converse sneakers can look right if you know how to pull the whole outfit together. There are so many types of shoes you could go with. As long as the whole outfit looks alright, I don't think there are any real no-nos with skinny jeans.


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah, ballet flats, or pointed toe shoes. i have about 4 pairs of skinny jeans and they look great with either.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 16, 2006)

Ballet flats


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 17, 2006)

Ballet flats are great for the everyday casual look. Clogs DO NOT work with skinny jeans, so don't attempt it! LOL


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

if u have a petite frame go for ballerina shoes. they accenuate ur smallness, makes u look very fragile and adoring. if ur tall go for platforms. flat pumps go will them well too~


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve Madden makes a cute shoe that looks great with skinny jeans. The style name of the shoe is called "Bunni" and it's a low wedge with a peep toe. Comes in solid colors (suede) and also a leopard print. Here's a photo.


----------



## littlemiss06 (Oct 27, 2006)

Kitten heels look great


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cant stand flats! Eventhough that is what they are wearing with those skinny jeans. I also see them wearing the heels. I would go for the heels.


----------



## wateva (Oct 29, 2006)

i agree that kitten heels will look great...


----------



## UrAshenTragedy (Oct 30, 2006)

Ballet flats and platforms look hot with skinnies. 8D I usually opt for Vans slip-ons for a casual look, too.


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

stiletto pumps


----------



## jmschlich (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think you can really go wrong with any kinda footwear, minus a jogging shoe at the risk of looking like you're straight from the 80's! but really, heeled boots, flat boots, kitten heel, pumps/heels, wedge, flat (my personal fav)... you can't go wrong!


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stiletto pumps. It is stylish and you can never go wrong with it. For something less heel-y you can try a ballet styled shoe with a small heel on it. I agree.


----------

